# Use T1i as webcam?



## RhinoCan (Dec 6, 2019)

Is there any way for me to use a Canon T1i as a webcam/video input in Skype?

I'm in a longstanding book club and our monthly meetings are regularly attended by a gentleman who lives a couple of thousand kilometers away but participates via Skype. The webcam we're using has too narrow a field of view to see the whole room no matter where we position it. 

It occurred to me that my T1i might be pressed into service as a webcam for our meetings so I asked at a reputable national chain of camera stores - Henry's (here in Canada) - and the staff member there said he didn't think so. But it sounded more like a guess than a certainty so I thought I'd double-check here to see if there was some way to do it.


----------

